# Any good breeders in California?



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.feldsparcanine.com/new/aboutus.html 

BEAUTIFUL dogs!!!! I know Ann (breeder/owner/handler, as well as groomer!) Her dogs are impeccable!

I also know Darilyn. Wonderful S'poo's, great person  

http://webstersstandardpoodles.com/new_page_1.htm

You can't go wrong with a dog from either of these two breeders!!!!!

If I could have another S'poo, it would be from one of these two and I live in NC!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

usviteacher said:


> I want to start my research way ahead of time This place http://www.standardpoodle.net/ is very close to my home.
> 
> Is there a post/sticky on what to look for?


The breeder you have listed is a well know show breeder, although I don't personally know her. I think she would be a great place to start, especially since she is close to you. She shows her dogs, and appears to do all her health testing (although don't take anyone's word for it, ask for results). If she doesn't have puppies, I am sure she'll point you to someone who does.

As far as a checklist of what to look for, here is a thread to check out:

http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=5287&highlight=reputable+breeder

Good luck with your search.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

IMO the best but very expensive :

Avion

Grandeur

Chardonnay

Admiration

Penndragon

The only people that I am sure do all tests required and that breed for temperament and looks also. AND - a biggie for me and what separates them from many is the fact that all of them are pleasant to talk to (unlike so many others) and will answer all the questions and as many as you might have. None of them sells for less than about 2,000- 2,500 $$$. All of them are involved in breeding for many years and would help you with re-homing if needed. All have a decent contract.

I can not say the same for some of the associates - so what I said applies only to them !!!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

If I wanted a white, Kim Bates at Penndragon would be my first stop.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> IMO the best but very expensive :
> 
> Avion
> 
> ...


I just wanted to add, to ask EARLY on in the conversation if the parents are on the premises, before you fall in love with the idea of a certain puppy. Bella is from one of the above and we found out once we were in love that the litter was not their own and they were selling for a friend. She still has their "stamp" on the whole deal (still fully tested, guaranteed, sold from them to me, etc.) but it does raise a red flag I probably shouldn't have ignored.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Bella's Momma said:


> Bella is from one of the above and we found out once we were in love that the litter was not their own and they were selling for a friend. She still has their "stamp" on the whole deal (still fully tested, guaranteed, sold from them to me, etc.) but it does raise a red flag I probably shouldn't have ignored.


A couple of years ago, my friend who lives in L.A. area also talked to the same breeder and was about to get a pup from them and also found out that it was from a friend's litter. She walked away and she was sooooo mad!!!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Poodle Lover said:


> A couple of years ago, my friend who lives in L.A. area also talked to the same breeder and was about to get a pup from them and also found out that it was from a friend's litter. She walked away and she was sooooo mad!!!!


Which breeder is this? Where are the puppies whelped?


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Which breeder is this? Where are the puppies whelped?


She's a broker. I know many people that didn't know that information but were already there to pick up their puppy.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> IMO the best but very expensive :
> 
> Avion
> 
> ...


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Which breeder is this? Where are the puppies whelped?


The breeder that my friend was dealing with is Admiration.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

INTERESTING !!!!! I also wish to know which one was selling "friend's" puppies :rolffleyes: ! 

Are you sure they did not co-own the bitch ?:rolffleyes: Than it technically is not just friend's puppies but in a way their own. 

I know when I talked to them at the time they did not have puppies - they would direct me to a person who had and who was their friend but I was told without even asking that it is a friend who was having a litter.

I guess - surprises "lurk" everywhere hwell:. 

Yes- absolutely - everybody has to do their own research and ALWAYS ASK, ASK, ASK !!!!! I probably knew by then what to ask and what to look for - they passed my test in health, conduct and contract - gazillion others did not have even those basics :smow:


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh , I am now starting to change my opinion about her too, since her friend bred a Bitch without CERF. :smow: That is why I warned about "associates" .

OK - I am editing my initial post and my initial opinion !

THANKS !!!!!!!

PS: it seems that one can not "edit" an old post LOL - never knew that LMAO


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

My father-in-law got his Standard from Admiration. She was from a litter that came from "out of state" is how he put it. Once I heard that, a flag went up for me. He told me later that she had another litter coming in from out of state if I wanted a puppy (no thanks!). 

He's happy with her, though. She's two now and pretty healthy and is okay looking, not stunning. He's gone back to Admiration for grooming and training (obedience and agility) and he feeds her raw on the breeder's recommendation.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Geeeezzz- Louizzzzzze :wacko: !!!!!!! DOUBLE scratch for me than - hey - that is now a clear pattern hwell:! Sheesh !!!!!!:scared: 

What is going on - now I am dieing to know LMAO !!!!!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I honestly don't know what is really going on. On the surface, it sounds like a brokering situation to me, but of course I have no way of knowing that for sure. But something is definitely fishy.

Of course, I'm not saying she's a bad person or bad breeder. Like I said, my FIL is very happy with his spoo and he really likes the breeder. However, it's not a place I would choose to get a dog myself.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

PaddleAddict said:


> not a place I would choose to get a dog myself.


That is the most important point and a bottom line - IMO. 

We can only say what we personally think based on personal experience and that is a great source for anybody wanting an opinion !!!!! That is why I think this forum is really a great place. 

It discuses the best and not "so good" practices in every aspect of spoo ownership.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Although I am in PA, I have a litter of 5, the daddy looks just like the avatar for desertreef. I would like the opportunity to tell about these puppies, if I may. After you read it, call me irrisponsible or whatever you like. The fact is...now that they are born, they need loving homes.

I was very new to the poodle world when I searched for my 1st standard. I asked all the questions about genetic tests and show parents with CH in front of their names. I contacted a very well known breeder who recommended another lady who they occasionally went to shows together etc. She said she had 2 litters at the same time and they needed to go. So I interview this OTHER breeder. She told me everything I wanted to hear. I believed her. I did not get copies of genetic tests, I did not see the Xray reports....I believed her when she said she hadd all that stuff in a drawer at her other house. The pup was 10 weeks old and $1,000 firm with a clause that said if I ever breed her, she got pick of the litter and it HAD to have 5 genetic tests done.

So we paid cash and drove home with our new black Dassin poodle girl and grew her up into a healthy adult. She was also my grooming model dog. Poor girl went thru some BAD haircuts while I learned on her. I did not get her spayed but I also was noticing her front lower canine tooth was hitting the roof of her mouth. The breeder assured me it would eventually be fine, don't worry! 
Move forward 4 years. She got pregnant by accident to my parti poodle...and had 11 healthy babies. Those were not registered AND I did tell the breeder and thats when she got really rude. I DO understand but her reasons were simply that she was a member of the BIG TIME local poodle club and she would have no parts of parti poodles, even though she admitted they were gorgeous. So now we have broken ties. I see her at dog events and I ignore her and she ignores me. FINE. I start hearing rumors about her getting out of dog breeding because people are complaining right and left about health or contracts and not getting registration papers....etc.

She is still the most wonderful pet. She is still very very black but is getting a few round flat cysts. I had 3 removed last year. Anyway, now she is 9 and I was getting her spayed and getting 3 more cysts removed that popped up. As I am shaving her ruck-up and belly, I notice how chubby her tummy is. She has never been over 42 lbs in her life and she looks big there. So I run to the vet that same evening and YES, the poor dear is pregnant...to my silver male, the only one intact and the one who has loved her since I bought him but she always growled so viciously at him, I always thought, "No way is he ever getting near her!" So to my shock....(actually I am still in shock) she had 5 healthy babies. I had no doubt after seeing x-rays AND sonogram, that she would deliver just fine. She is on raw food, cooked meats, holistic dog food and raw bones. Its just those cysts and her crooked tooth that have bothered me. After reading some peoples stories on here about their breeders and the types of dogs they bought, I don't feel GOOD, but I don't feel HORRIBLE either.

So NOW she has to get spayed right away after the puppies leave. My goal is to find loving responsible homes for them. I need to find them homes with POODLE PEOPLE.....I want people who totally understand the breed and will accept a purebred puppy that may turn out fine OR might have a few flaws. The fact that the mother is 9, the father is 8 and they are as happy and healthy as 1 year olds ought to account for something.

I would like to ask $300. I would like your opinions PLEASE. I know I was wrong...it should have never happened and I did take precautions with 5 and 6 foot gates and separate floors in the house and everything but its OBVIOUS that I went to work one day and SOMETHING happened. I didn't see anything so I'm not positive. But I am NOT going to register them because the male's bloodlines are so wonderful, I don't want anything to contaminate them as far as AKC registration. I also found a vet that WILL neuter at 12 weeks....that could be an option although I have always been against doing that. I hate to start now, but I'm weighing it out. 

Will the people on here who are responsible breeders please reply. Put yourself in my shoes and give me advice that you would actually do yourself. I would like to know what you think about asking a dollar amount at all! Would you say free to a good home as if they were shep/lab/husky mixes?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

desertreef said:


> she's a broker. I know many people that didn't know that information but were already there to pick up their puppy.


yuk!!!!!!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

PARTIAL2 - I am not a breeder but can tell you that "accidental" breeding do happen even in the very "upscale" kennels. So - do not beat yourself up - things happen !

I do not know the "rules of the game" for your situation , but since your bitch is healthy and from a good line - as you stated, and a sliver from even better line - puppies will be healthy and very pretty. They might have correct bites - it does not mean that they will have overbite just because mom had it - maybe the Stud will "improve" the fault !

I do not know about "registration" part - breeders would have better advise - I suggest you make a brand new thread so more people can read it !!!!

If I were in your place - I would charge 500 $ at least - to assure that they go to homes that can afford the poodle (it is expensive dog to have - about 800 $ a year for food and basic vaccination PLUS at least 400 $ for grooming ). Make sure that buyer are aware of that . 

I would never do pediatric spaying/ neutering - poodles grow for 2 years and they need those hormones to develop nicely and be healthy. 

Best of luck !!!!!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I think more important than a higher price is to really check out the homes you send them to. More money paid for a pooch does not necessarily mean a happier, permanent home. I would do some long talking to potential owners, get references (and follow up on them) and do a home visit with all of the family present.

I know many really outstanding dog owners who could never dream of owning a beautiful costly dog but would be far better homes than many of the elegant homes that I have had to rescue unwanted poodles from.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I did start a new thread called ADVICE ON UNPLANNED LITTER


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I too would be leary of a breeder selling a litter from out of state or not being able to see the dam. The sire however is a different story. I believe a breeder should pick the best possible stud available for their bitch and that's probably not going to be the dog in their own backyard. Sometimes it is, but that's usually the people who have many dogs and/or have been breeding a long time. (I'm not trying to offend anyone here, just sharing my opinion and what other wise dog people have shared w/ me.) Plus many don't want to deal w/ the issue of keeping the dogs separate, which judging from some of the posts here recently makes sense to me.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I too would be leary of a breeder selling a litter from out of state or not being able to see the dam. The sire however is a different story. I believe a breeder should pick the best possible stud available for their bitch and that's probably not going to be the dog in their own backyard. Sometimes it is, but that's usually the people who have many dogs and/or have been breeding a long time. (I'm not trying to offend anyone here, just sharing my opinion and what other wise dog people have shared w/ me.) Plus many don't want to deal w/ the issue of keeping the dogs separate, which judging from some of the posts here recently makes sense to me.


Agreed. While perhaps in an ideal world you could meet both parents of your pup, the reality is that often the best stud for the breeder's bitch doesn't live nearby and you may never meet the daddy! That's why it's important to find a breeder you like and trust, so you can be sure they chose the stud for the right reasons. And of course double check pedigree and health info yourself to be sure.

We're just going through this now with our PWD. My mom may breed her in the spring and is looking into studs. She met one nearby but he didn't seem quite right, so now we may be using one based in Quebec. None of the pup buyers will meet him but we'll provide pedigree, photos etc.


----------



## piemama (Jan 19, 2010)

I've also been researching breeders in CA. Mainly in NorCal though. Susan Cook from Marquis Diamond in Milford, CA is extremely helpful and responds quickly with emails. Their website is also very informative. 
I met Phyllis Blair of Grandeur at a recent dog show and her black poodles have an absolutely gorgeous coat. Good luck searching!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

piemama said:


> I met Phyllis Blair of Grandeur at a recent dog show and her black poodles have an absolutely gorgeous coat. Good luck searching!


I too met Phyllis at a dog show and thought the same thing you did. I saw two of her girls and they were gorgeous with the thickest, most beautiful coats and sweet personalities.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG - NOW I KNOW WHAT HAPPENED !!!!! I completely mixed up the 2 names :doh:

I need some Gingko supplements ASAP - this is just so embarrassing !!! It bugged me and bugged me of how I could have missed such a thing in "screening " and today I had revelation !!!!! *I mixed up Admiration with Astoria !!!! :doh:*

I wanted to recommend *Astoria* !!!!! I apologize - senility is creeping in ...too soon I guess :wacko:


----------

